# Where Can I Find Industry Analysis & Projections?



## Drew (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm about to take my part-time home-based heat pressing business and expand it to add screen printing and eventually run it full-time. That means I need to buy a bunch of new screen printing equipment, find a building, do some work on the building to adapt it to my needs (build a darkroom, etc), get insurance...the works. That means I need to go see Mr. Banker and take out a small business loan. And THAT means I need ye 'old _*Business Plan*_ to show Mr. Banker. I want to borrow enough to not only buy my new equipment and get up and running, but also get enough to do some advertising and marketing, and be able to operate for a few months with little or no income while I hit the pavement and establish a client base. Writing a Business Plan that describes my business and what I plan to accomplish is no prob. BUT:

What I'm needing is a *current industry analysis *of the screen printing industry: How is the screen printing industry doing during this friggin' recession, how much is the industry projected to grow in the next year or two or three, etc. Where is the biz now and where is it headed? I basically have to convince Mr. Banker that he or she is making a viable investment.

Supposedly, banks now have all this money to lend for small businesses...but I hear getting them to lend it is like pulling teeth. And I can't apply for an SBA loan until I'm turned down by a conventional lending institution.

I know these numbers have to exist somewhere, but I'll be damned if I can find them. I've searched the Impressions web site until my eyes are crossed, and the SGIA site has pages and pages of information, but I don't have 6 months to wade through it all.

Does anybody know of a site or resource that will give me a _current_ (as in this year) short and to-the-point analysis of the screen printing and garment decorating biz? I've got a quote on my new equipment that is good for 30-days - and I would like to make a move and still have some breathing room left.

As always, any and all advice is most appreciated...


----------



## ROYAL SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

Drew said:


> I'm about to take my part-time home-based heat pressing business and expand it to add screen printing and eventually run it full-time. That means I need to buy a bunch of new screen printing equipment, find a building, do some work on the building to adapt it to my needs (build a darkroom, etc), get insurance...the works. That means I need to go see Mr. Banker and take out a small business loan. And THAT means I need ye 'old _*Business Plan*_ to show Mr. Banker. I want to borrow enough to not only buy my new equipment and get up and running, but also get enough to do some advertising and marketing, and be able to operate for a few months with little or no income while I hit the pavement and establish a client base. Writing a Business Plan that describes my business and what I plan to accomplish is no prob. BUT:
> 
> What I'm needing is a *current industry analysis *of the screen printing industry: How is the screen printing industry doing during this friggin' recession, how much is the industry projected to grow in the next year or two or three, etc. Where is the biz now and where is it headed? I basically have to convince Mr. Banker that he or she is making a viable investment.
> 
> ...


 SGIA has the best data. If I can find a report I have i'll send it to you.


----------



## Drew (Sep 24, 2007)

ROYAL SAVAGE said:


> SGIA has the best data. If I can find a report I have i'll send it to you.


That would be much appreciated! It's hard enough coming up with the Business Plan itself, but even more difficult to come up with future projections.

Thanks a TON!


----------



## kedkennels (Feb 25, 2010)

Has anyone found any industry reports as of yet?


----------

